# Please help ID this cichlid



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Frontosa? Not sure

she sure is pretty


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not a frontosa for sure. I cant remember the name. It is one of those 2wheel2x used to have, i think.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Chocolate cichlid

Google image search linked below
https://www.google.com/search?q=chocolate+cichlid&hl=en&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3pFGUbvwFMWHqQHWo4DYDg&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=840


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's a Vieja sp. Looks like synspila or synspilum


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Agreed^^^^^^


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bifa, not a chocolate or a frontosa.

edit: Synspilum looks more right.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks guys, does the vieja synspilum have a more common name?


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

can anyone tell if its male or female


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its a female the males have way more colour. red head cichlid is what they were sold to me as.


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

We've always called it a Quetzel Cichlid


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

so.... Quetzel = Red head cichlid?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

synspilum Cichlid Profiles


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks!!!!


----------

